
Funny/Inspirational Books? - shermablanca
I was in a fedex office recently and picked up a book on their shelf titled Oh The Meetings You’ll Go To, by Dr. Suits (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;0735213984&#x2F;ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8p0GCbKE5R1VM)<p>Pretty clever, and funny. Seeking similar books for us software engineers. Any are welcome; those geared specifically to web or front end are especially welcome.
======
gus_massa
Clicky
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0735213984](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0735213984)
(without the referral part)

